# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ~✿ نصائح من ذهب ✿~

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ هذه نصائح دورية أضعها بين أيديكن حبيباتي ✿~ 
~✿ لنتعلم ... نتعظ ... نفكر قبل أن نقرر✿~  






~✿ من شجرة واحدة تصنعين مليون عود كبريت، و يمكن لعود كبريت واحد أن يحرق مليون شجرة .. لذلك لا تدعي أمرا سلبيا واحدا يؤثر على ملايين الإيجابيات في حياتك   ✿~

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

حيا الله شميستنا الغالية ووفقها لكل خير وفلاح

نشكر لكِ هذه النصائح ونتابع دررك بشغف.. 
وأشكر لك تجزيء الموضوع وسلاسة العرض 

نفع الله بك الأمة وجعلك شمسا منيرة.. 

المقصود أن الهدم أسهل كثيرا من البناء وأسرع, لهذا لا يجدر بطالبة العلم أن تدع من الأمور السلبية شيئا يؤثر على ويهدم كل ما لديها من إيجابيات.

----------


## أم عامر

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## شيماء احمد

شكرا لك على هذه النصائح

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> حيا الله شميستنا الغالية ووفقها لكل خير وفلاح
> 
> نشكر لكِ هذه النصائح ونتابع دررك بشغف.. 
> وأشكر لك تجزيء الموضوع وسلاسة العرض 
> 
> نفع الله بك الأمة وجعلك شمسا منيرة.. 
> 
> المقصود أن الهدم أسهل كثيرا من البناء وأسرع, لهذا لا يجدر بطالبة العلم أن تدع من الأمور السلبية شيئا يؤثر على ويهدم كل ما لديها من إيجابيات.


يا الله ، يا اختي لا أستحق كل هذا ، بارك الله فيك ، وجعلني الله أحسن مما تظنين ، وغفر لي ما لا تعلمين ، أسعد دائما بمرورك الكريم ، وذوقك السليم ، لا حرمني منك ربنا الكريم . 




> جزاكم الله خيرا


جزاك الله مثله أخية 


> شكرا لك على هذه النصائح


 العفو ، أختاه .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة الثانية ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 









~✿ عيشي يومك ولا تجعلين مخاوف المستقبل تفسد عليك الاستمتاع بيومك وعمل الخيرات فيه  . إن إدمان القلق على المستقبل افقدنا السعادة بما بين أيدينا اليوم .. إذن .....لا تجعلي سحب الغد تحجب شمس اليوم
✿~

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
> ~✿ مع النصيحة الثانية ✿~ 
> ~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
بورك فيكِ.. 
وكم أفسدت أبخرة الماضي وسحب الغد علينا حياتنا
فترين الناس إما محزونين على ماضٍ قد ولى وانقضى, أو قلقين بشأن غدِ لا يعلمه إلا الله, ويتركون اليوم الذي في أيديهم, فإذا ما ولّى وصار أمسا بكوا عليه, ونسوا يومهم الجديد, أو أخّروا التفكير فيه حتى يصير أمسا جديدًا

وعلى طالبة العلم أن تحسن الظن بالله, وتُحسن استغلال يومها والانتفاع به.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> بورك فيكِ.. 
> وكم أفسدت أبخرة الماضي وسحب الغد علينا حياتنا
> فترين الناس إما محزونين على ماضٍ قد ولى وانقضى, أو قلقين بشأن غدِ لا يعلمه إلا الله, ويتركون اليوم الذي في أيديهم, فإذا ما ولّى وصار أمسا بكوا عليه, ونسوا يومهم الجديد, أو أخّروا التفكير فيه حتى يصير أمسا جديدًا
> 
> وعلى طالبة العلم أن تحسن الظن بالله, وتُحسن استغلال يومها والانتفاع به.


 
نعم ، والله ، فالعبد عليه أن يستغل يومه ، وليس علينا ان نحمل هم يوم لا ندري إن كنا سنغيشه ام نكون من الذين غيبهم الثرى ....
 وكثيرا ما أردد قول شيخنا عائض القرني :
لا تستبق الأحداث ، أتريد إجهاض الحمل قبل تمامه ، وقطف الثمرة قبل النضج ، إن غدامفقود لا حقيقة له ، ليس له وجود ، ولاطعم ، ولا لون ، فلماذا نشغل أنفسنا به ، ونتوجس من مصائبه ، ونهتم لحوادثه ، نتوقع كوارثه ، ولا ندري هل يحال بيننا وبينه ، أو نلقاه ، فإذا هو سرور وحبور ، المهم أنه في عالم الغيب لم يصل إلى الأرض بعد ، إن علينا أن لا نعبر جسراحتى نأتيه ، ومن يدري؟
 لعلنا نقف قبل وصول الجسر ، أو لعل الجسر ينهار قبل وصولنا ، وربما وصلنا الجسر ومررنا عليه بسلام.

إن إعطاء الذهن مساحة أوسع للتفكير في المستقبل وفتح كتاب الغيب ثم الاكتواء بالمزعجات المتوقعة ممقوت شرعا ، لأنه طول أمل ، ومذموم عقلأ ، لأنه مصارعة للظل. إن كثيرا من هذا العالم يتوقع في مستقبله الجوع العري والمرض والفقر والمصائب ، وهذا كله من مقررات مدارس الشيطان {الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُم بِالْفَحْشَاء وَاللّهُ يَعِدُكُم مَّغْفِرَةً مِّنْهُ وَفَضْلاً وَاللّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ }

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة الثالثة ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 









~✿ حافظي على سمعتك فإنها كالزجاجة يستحيل إصلاحها إذا ما انكسرت✿~

----------


## أم شيماء

بارك الله فيك ننتظر المزيد أختي في الله وجعل الله ما تكتبينه في ميزان حسناتك آمييييييييييييي  ييين
http://www.wathakker.net/flashes/view.php?id=124

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
حيّا الله الكريمة الشريفة ، واصلي درركِ ـ وصلكِ الله بحفظه وكلأكِ برعايته ـ
أحسنتِ الانتقاء والتنسيق ، وأجدتِ النُّصح ، بُوركت يمينكِ ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيك ننتظر المزيد أختي في الله وجعل الله ما تكتبينه في ميزان حسناتك آمييييييييييييي  ييين


وفيك بارك الله أخيتي ، أبشري إن شاء الله . 



> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> حيّا الله الكريمة الشريفة ، واصلي درركِ ـ وصلكِ الله بحفظه وكلأكِ برعايته ـ
> أحسنتِ الانتقاء والتنسيق ، وأجدتِ النُّصح ، بُوركت يمينكِ ..


 حياك وبياك أختنا الطيبة ... اللهم آمين يا غالية ....والله لم أجد غير قول الشاعر ردا على حسن ظنك بأختك  :Smile: 

بالله لفظك هذا سال من عسل    */*/*/      أم قد صببتي على أفواهنا العسل
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة الرابعة ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 






~✿ يمكنك أن تتعلمي أي شيء تحتاجين تعلمه لتحقيق أي هدف تحددينه لنفسك فقط أمتلكي الارادة. 
✿~

----------


## عبق الياسمين

أحسن الله إليك حبيبتي شموسة , ليتني أتطمن عليك أو أجد من يطمني , صدقا اشتقت لك يا غالية .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله أختاه أمة الوهاب شميسة
نفع الله بما كتبتي لنا
نصــــائح من ذهب 
موفقه لكــــــــل خير

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أحسن الله إليك حبيبتي شموسة , ليتني أتطمن عليك أو أجد من يطمني , صدقا اشتقت لك يا غالية .


 جزاك الله خيرا غاليتي عبق الياسمين ، كانت وعكة صحية وأنا أتعافى بفضل الله ، الحمد لله رب العالمين ، جزاك الله خيرا على السؤال .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله أختاه أمة الوهاب شميسة
> نفع الله بما كتبتي لنا
> نصــــائح من ذهب 
> 
> موفقه لكــــــــل خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا غالية ، سعدت بتشريفك لي ، وفرحت بما سطرت أناملك ، أسأل الله أن يوفقني وإياك لكل خير ، اللهم آمين .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة الخامسة  ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 






~✿ما أقل تفكيرنا فيما لدينا ...وما أكثر تفكيرنا فيما ينقصنا !!!...فلنعتبر !!!✿~

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفع الله بنا وبك 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفع الله بنا وبك 
> 
> اللهم آمين آمين آمين


جزاك المولى خير الجزاء على دعواتك الطيبات يا طيبة .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة السادسة ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 






~✿ لا يجب أن تقولي كل ما تعرفينه ..ولكن يجب أن تعرفي كل ما تقولينه ..  ✿~

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة السابعة ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 






~✿  السقـوط ليـس فشـلاً .. إنما الفشـل أن تبقي حيـث سقطـت ✿~

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله إليكِ وجعلنا وإياكِ من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه..
شكر الله لكِ جهدكِ الطيب في مجلس طالبات العلم, ومتابعتكِ الدائمة.

_____

----------


## الحافظة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي على هذه الدرر وزادك ربي من فضله ووفقك لمرضاته

----------


## أصولية

نصاائح وكنوز راائعة نفع الله بك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته





> أحسن الله إليكِ وجعلنا وإياكِ من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه..
> شكر الله لكِ جهدكِ الطيب في مجلس طالبات العلم, ومتابعتكِ الدائمة.
> 
> _____


 
أختي التوحيد ... اللهم آمين ... بارك الله فيك .









> جزاك الله خيرا أختي على هذه الدرر وزادك ربي من فضله ووفقك لمرضاته





> 



أختي الحافظة ... جزاك الله مثله ... اللهم آمين .





> نصاائح وكنوز راائعة نفع الله بك


أختي أصولية ... جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة الثامنة ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~  

 


~✿ أكثري من الاستغفار.. فمعه الرزق والفرج, والعلم النافع, والتيسير, وحط الخطايا..✿~

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........
ماشاء الله .....
متميزة كما عهدتك.............
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

بارك الله فيكى اختى...ماشاء الله على نصائحك الغاليه
جزيت على نصائحك....خيرا كثيرا من عند ربى
لعلها تكون سببا....فى ان تنير دربك ودربى

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيكى اختى...ماشاء الله على نصائحك الغاليه
> جزيت على نصائحك....خيرا كثيرا من عند ربى
> لعلها تكون سببا....فى ان تنير دربك ودربى


 وفيك بارك الله عزيزتي ... أنار الله دربنا بما يحب ربنا ويرضى .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........
> ماشاء الله .....
> متميزة كما عهدتك.............
> جزاك الله خيرا.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سعيدة بمرورك يا غالية ... وللأخوة عنوان ... مع الغالية مريم ... والله أني أحبك في الله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة الثامنة ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~  


 
قال الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  

~✿ إِنَّ الدَّالَّ عَلَى الْخَيرِ كَفَاعِلِهِ✿~ 
سنن الترمذي 
إن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يفعل كل أنواع الخير ولذلك فالمؤمن الكيّس هو الذي يدل الناس من حوله على كل خير فإن فعلوه فله من الأجر مثلهم لا ينقص من أجورهم شيئا ً .. 
فعليك ِ أيتها الأخت الطاهرة بدعوة الناس من حولك للمسابقة إلى كل خير ولك ِ الأجر إن شاء الله

----------


## ملك النشيطة

مشكورة اختي على النصائح 
بارك الله فيك 
زادها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> مشكورة اختي على النصائح 
> بارك الله فيك 
> زادها الله في ميزان حسناتك


 وفيك بارك الله .
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك .

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_نصائح ثمينه جُزيتي كل خير_

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> _نصائح ثمينه جُزيتي كل خير_


 
جزاك الله مثله أختي الفاضلة ريم... وعوة أحمد .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
~✿ مع النصيحة التاسعة ✿~ 
~✿ أخواتي الفضليات ✿~ 










~✿ ماكان لله بقي ✿~

----------


## هدير

أختي الغالية  أمة الوهاب شميسة

أريد أن أضع النصيحة ممكن ؟
أتوقع أن لا مانع  :Smile: 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## هدير

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
*~✿ مع النصيحة العاشرة✿~* 
*~✿أخواتي الفاضلات✿~*

~✿أعرف أنك ستبذلين جهدك في المطبخ لتُري مهارتك في تنويع المأكولات ، ولا تلامي في هذا ، فهذا من الفطرة السليمة ، وهي عنوان أنوثتك 
لكن إياك أن تجعلي هذا هو همك الأول ، بل ارفعي من همتك ،واجعلي نيتك نية أرفع وأسمى ،تعرفين أنه من أفطر صائما فله أجره من غير أن ينقص من أجر الصائم شيئا 

فاجعليها نيتك ، واحتسبي وقتك الذي تقضينه في المطبخ لله فتأجري
✿

----------


## هدير

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
*~✿ مع النصيحة الحادي العشر✿~* 
*~✿أخواتي الفاضلات✿~*

~✿حين يكون لديكِ شخصاً لطيفاً وفجأه يتغير عَليكِ ، لاتجزعي كثيراً . . حينها تذكري دائماً : ألـّذ الحلويات لديها تاريخ إنتهاء ✿

----------


## هدير

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
*~✿ مع النصيحة الثانية عشر✿~* 
*~✿أخواتي الفاضلات✿~*

~✿الحياة طويلة وتحتاج إلى نفس طويل✿

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

~✿ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ✿~ 
*~✿ مع النصيحة (( 13 ))✿~* 
*~✿أخواتي الفاضلات✿~*

~✿  الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب✿~

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

نصيحة اليوم من ذهب ... فعلا .....
البدار البدار إنها العشر الأوخر ....
حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ، عَنْ كَهْمَسِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ:
يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ وَافَقْتُ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ مَا أَدْعُو؟ 
قَالَ: " تَقُولِينَ:
اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي "
سنن ابن ماجة
صححه الألباني

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.




> نصيحة اليوم من ذهب ... فعلا .....
> البدار البدار إنها العشر الأوخر ....
> حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ، عَنْ كَهْمَسِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ:
> يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ وَافَقْتُ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ مَا أَدْعُو؟ 
> قَالَ: " تَقُولِينَ:
> اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي "
> سنن ابن ماجة
> صححه الألباني


نعمت النصيحة
لا حُرمتِ الأجر.

----------

